

Canadian startup story : well.ca - awk
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20090219.caseIndex24/BNStory/breakthrough

======
jupiter
Inspiring story that interestingly corresponds to almost all of PG's 13
sentences.

